# My car is on its 3rd factory tune...



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> When I first got my scangauge, I noticed my regens always started at 19 grams off soot. After the recall was done, they started at 22. Now, with the recall removed and the "original tune" supposedly back on the car, my regens still start at 22 grams. So, I think whatever tune my car left the factory with is gone forever. I was hoping it was stored somewhere and that it would be a true restore, but doesn't look like that's the case.
> 
> I wonder why my first one did the regens at 19.


I wonder if they changed the ecm tune from yours being very early production, my 15 is an April 15 production date so nearly at the end and mine has always been 22 to start, one time as I recall 23. I am on the recall retune at about 3000 miles and it changed my regens to 800 miles plus with mixed driving and it was much shorter than that before. So far the recall has been a good thing for me. I wasn't too concerned about getting recall done around 21k miles since I was under full warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My regen interval is not much different in any of the tunes, even with the extension from 19-22 grams.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

There are only 2 main tunes out there (3 if you count the bad one).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> There are only 2 main tunes out there (3 if you count the bad one).


Do you know the differences between the 2 main tunes (other than the 19 vs 22)?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> Do you know the differences between the 2 main tunes (other than the 19 vs 22)?


I don't have the earlier version, so no, I wouldn't know.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It must have been only the very very early production that had the first tune. My Diesel was a July 2013 build and mine has always started at 22g (since I've been able to monitor it). I never got around to having the recall done. Unless mine got re-tuned between its production in July and my buying it in September, or if the dealer flashed it without my knowing during my O2 repair under warranty (which occurred before I began monitoring soot with the torque app), that would mean maybe 3 months production max on that original tune before they switched to the 2nd version.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It was made sometime late 2014 early 2015


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I bought my car in May 2013, one of the first off the line. It was a great tune. Very few problems over the miles.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you ask your dealer nicely tell them to tune it with OS Part number 12658788.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> If you ask your dealer nicely tell them to tune it with OS Part number 12658788.


Thanks. I think they would have no problem doing that.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> Thanks. I think they would have no problem doing that.


Also if they try to sell you on "something might not work".... Their concern is understandable but it will work fine. Even with the recall parts in.


----------

